# تركيبة الثنر



## ابو الكيمياء (29 ديسمبر 2013)

السادة الأعضاء 
ارجو افادتى فى مشروع صناعة الثنر ( النفط الرومانى ) بالمكونات وطريقة الخلط والنسب للأهمية القصوة


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (29 ديسمبر 2013)

تفضل اخى ده موضوع شامل عن الثنر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/267199?highlight=


----------



## mido_lordship (29 ديسمبر 2013)

محمد حسن توكة قال:


> تفضل اخى ده موضوع شامل عن الثنر
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/267199?highlight=



الله عليك يابو توكه يانجم


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (29 ديسمبر 2013)

انا حقول كلمة لوجه الله فى الموضوع ده لان ليا خبره بيه وإن كانت مش كبيره , النفط الرومى المفروض هو الكيروسين المعالج المنزوع الرائحه واللون , وطبعا اللعب فى النفط بيكون كتير , يعنى مثلا فى ناس بتجيب سولار وتعالجه من الرائحه واللون وطبعا حيدى نفس النتيجه برضه , وفى ناس تانيه بتجيب الكيروسين ومتعلجهوش وتحط عليه ريحة الصنوبر ازيتيه علشان تغير ريحته النفاذه علشان المعاجه غاليه وحترفع سعر البيع , وفى ناس تانيه بتروح مخلطه الكيروسين المعالج على البنزين المعالج علشان تقلل من الثمن وده طبعا بيعتبر غش لان البنزين بالرغم انه بيسرع الجفاف بسبب تطايره السريع الا انه ميعتبرش مذيب لدهانات الاكيه بالإضافه انه بيبوظ الريزن اللونج القائم عليه دهانات الاكيه , ونصيحه لوجه الله علشان ربنا يباركلك فى شغل ابتعد تمام عن البنزين والسولار لانه يتم الحصول عليها عن طريق التهريب وحرام اصلا المتاجره فيها لانها مدعمه للشعب يعنى الشعب هو الى دافع تمنها من الضرائب الى متخده منه والمهرب بيخدها بتمن دعمها ويبيعها ويكسب فيها , وده طبعا ميرضيش ربنا , فاعمل الى يمليه عليك ضميرك والى يرضى ربنا


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (29 ديسمبر 2013)

فيه موضوع بالمنتدي تحت عنوان صناعة النفط من الالف الي الياء قد يفيدك . مع تحياتي


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (29 ديسمبر 2013)

mido_lordship قال:


> الله عليك يابو توكه يانجم



تلميذك يا ميدو بيه


----------

